# burstner delfin 695g heating?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all that have or had this van,

the heatingg is a truma c3402 I believe and has only 3400kw output  ,

now does/has yours heated up in the front okay [ lounge] in winter?

has anyone converted to the more powerfull c6002 [6kw] with the afterburner fan  .

our old and missed dethleffs had this model heating and was brilliant, now I know when the vans heated up they are toasty and the fan will go to slow output ,BUT ous takes longer to heat up and the front outlets dont seem to put out much f=heat even with rear outlets close.

to me its to many outlets and not enough heat, it would cost to much money to change to the delfin 821 with the alde heating. 

cheers all


----------

